# Looking For A Riser (on Column) For Clausing 8520 Milling Machine.



## bobj5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm looking for the riser piece that was an option on a 1964 Clausing 8520 milling machine.


----------



## calstar (Mar 2, 2015)

Those are pretty rare without being attached to/in use on the mill. Ive thought about making one but never got around to it, finding some thick wall tube in the right OD(or something close to it) would be ideal. Maybe someone here can post a source for suitable material. Good luck in your hunt.

Brian


----------



## stevet (Mar 15, 2015)

calstar said:


> Those are pretty rare without being attached to/in use on the mill. Ive thought about making one but never got around to it, finding some thick wall tube in the right OD(or something close to it) would be ideal. Maybe someone here can post a source for suitable material. Good luck in your hunt.
> 
> Brian


I made


----------



## stevet (Mar 15, 2015)

stevet said:


> I made


I made one years ago when I couldn't find one either.  I made it out of wood and located a foundry that would cast it for me.  Milled the ends flat, and it's been in service since.  If I remember correctly it was very affordable.  Like $20.  There are several foundries in New England that will do a "one off".  If not, try contacting Cast Services, maybe he can set you up.

Steve t


----------



## OlCatBob (Mar 15, 2015)

BobJ,

what is the diameter and what is the height of the piece you need? there's more than one way to get what you need; from the sounds coming from others, making one may be the best avenue to obtain what you need.


----------



## calstar (Mar 15, 2015)

stevet said:


> I made one years ago when I couldn't find one either.  I made it out of wood and located a foundry that would cast it for me.  Milled the ends flat, and it's been in service since.  If I remember correctly it was very affordable.  Like $20.  There are several foundries in New England that will do a "one off".  If not, try contacting Cast Services, maybe he can set you up.
> 
> Steve t



Steve, if you have a pic or can take one I'd really like to see it.   

Any downside to making one out of aluminum(other than its weight)?  Found this vendor a few days ago, might have a heavy wall pipe that could work:  

http://www.specialtypipe.com/custom-steel-pipe-and-tube-cutting

thanks, Brian


----------



## 18w (Mar 15, 2015)

There is a article in the Sept./Oct. 2006 issue of HSM, vol.25, #5 that covers building a riser block for a Burke Powermatic Millrite mill. The riser was constructed by welding two Weldon pipe flanges together along with a little machine work. Perhaps this could be a good alternative to a casting if you have welding capability and a large enough swing lathe.

Darrell


----------



## randyc (Mar 15, 2015)

Cast iron would be the best choice for sure.  I made this riser from 1/4 wall rectangular tubing with 1/4 plates welded to both ends and then surfaced flat and parallel.  This isn't for a mill, however, it was for re-sawing wood (to increase the capacity of a 14 inch bandsaw).  It's worked fine for over ten years.  If I wanted to make a riser for a mill I'd use something a bit more substantial -


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm a little late in the game for this one, but Bill Gruby did a write up some years back on how he made his riser for his 8520.   Have a look at this thread:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/riser-block-clasusing-8520.10603/


----------

